

Tell HN: Ecological Open Farm in Turkey - nyist

I am planning to start an ecological farm in Turkey modeled after this farm www.dedetepe.org.<p>If possible I would like to buy land near them and join their network of eco farms (called TaTuTa http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.bugday.org&#x2F;bugdaygil&#x2F;Tatuta&#x2F;)<p>The main product of Dedetepe farm is olive oil but the owner is also involved in alternative energy and other interesting projects. They accept volunteers to work on the farm in return for free stay. This video is in Turkish but it gives a good idea about the place: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=hmUciqlokl0. Check this out too in English: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;turkishjukebox.wordpress.com&#x2F;2011&#x2F;06&#x2F;16&#x2F;farming-in-kucukkuyu&#x2F;<p>I am looking to find persons who are interested in living and working in an ecological farm. I estimate that we will need to put together about $100,000 for the land with enough olive trees in it (Dedetepe farm has 200 trees).<p>If you are interested let me know. No knowledge of farming is required. I don&#x27;t have any experience in farming either.<p>If you are interested and want to read more here&#x27;s a mission statement that I drafted: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;ecofarmproject.wordpress.com&#x2F;mission&#x2F;
Thanks.
======
nyist
Clickable links:

Dedetepe Farm:

[http://www.dedetepe.org](http://www.dedetepe.org)

Eco Farm network:

[http://www.bugday.org/bugdaygil/Tatuta/](http://www.bugday.org/bugdaygil/Tatuta/)

YouTube video about Dedetepe Farm (in Turkish)

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmUciqlokl0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmUciqlokl0)

Blog post about Dedetepe Farm

[http://turkishjukebox.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/farming-in-
ku...](http://turkishjukebox.wordpress.com/2011/06/16/farming-in-kucukkuyu/)

Mission statement

[http://ecofarmproject.wordpress.com/mission/](http://ecofarmproject.wordpress.com/mission/)

